# Office 2004 for Mac, compatibility with PC versions, specifically Greek/Hebrew



## beej6 (Jul 14, 2006)

OK, as far as I can figure out, the Mac version of Office, while sleek and very cool, *cannot* read Greek/Hebrew from the PC version, e.g. a shared file. Has anyone else tried this, and found a fixaround?

The context is proofreading my former pastor's sermon notes. I've been working on my laptop previously but have decided to try Office for Mac 2004. I can alternately cut and paste from the same document opened with TextEdit (!) but that seems inelegant.


----------

